
Orlando shooting discussion censored on Reddit - personjerry
https://reddit.com/r/news/comments/4nql8f/orlando_nightclub_shooting_megathread/
======
personjerry
The uncensored version can be seen at
[https://r.go1dfish.me/r/news/comments/4nql8f/_](https://r.go1dfish.me/r/news/comments/4nql8f/_)

------
philiphodgen
Discussed (and flagged into oblivion) on HN at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11888870](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11888870)

~~~
personjerry
Oh interesting. Any idea why it was flagged?

~~~
philiphodgen
I think people flagged it as outside of "what is interesting to HN".

My belief is that the shooting event itself should be flagged, but the knock-
on impact of the event in the tech world (how do Reddit executives and mods
behave?) is absolutely an important point of conversation here.

It is just as important as the ongoing drumbeat of accusations of Facebook
manipulation of the newsfeed against conservative topics.

